
Native support for EPUB ebooks in Microsoft Edge - eDameXxX
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/11/17/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-14971-for-pc/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is pretty cool to have, as a thing, but I'm still not happy with Edge's
PDF viewing experience, and tend to prefer Adobe Reader or even Microsoft's
abandoned Reader app from Windows 8.

